# Think bigger



## pickarooney

Hoi hoi  Ik ben op zoek naar een nederlands term voor een reclame voor de Belgse markt. Het gaat over een foto van een vis die uit een kleine bol naar een grotere bol springt. In her Frans hebben ze "passer dans une autre dimension" gebruikt (overgaan naar een nieuwe dimensie?) maar ik vindt het een beetje stom in NLD.  Ik denk echter aan  iets van "think bigger" of "towards a bigger world" of zoiets maar vind het moeilijk deze in het Nederlands te zeggen.  Heet iemand een idee?


----------



## bibibiben

Je kunt gewoon 'denk groter' gebruiken ter vertaling van 'think bigger'. Geen enkel probleem. Misschien wel een beetje saai.

Andere mogelijkheden:
– Zie het ruimer.
– Denk voorbij de grenzen.
– Denk eens buiten de kaders.

Op Google zie ik zelfs een aantal hits voor 'denk buiten de kom'. Ik zou het zelf nooit zo zeggen, maar wellicht is het wel bruikbaar als reclameleus? Een reclameleus mag immers best opvallen met apart taalgebruik, denk ik zo.


----------



## pickarooney

Dankjewel. Zegt men soms 'denk buiten de doos' als directe vertaling van het overgebruikte 'think outside the box'?


----------



## bibibiben

Nee, 'buiten de doos denken' heb ik nog nooit gehoord. Wel komt de onvertaalde variant voor: '_outside the box_ denken'. Overigens zeggen nogal veel Nederlandstaligen eerder '_out of the box_ denken'. Dat zal een Engelstalige vast curieus in de oren klinken.


----------



## pickarooney

Inderdaad, want het heeft precies de tegengestelde betekenis!


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, heel grappig hoe een verbastering precies het tegenovergestelde uitdrukt! Ik heb altijd moeite om een glimlach te onderdrukken als ik het iemand hoor zeggen.


----------

